

Cassandra vs MongoDB vs CouchDB vs Redis vs Riak vs HBase vs... (2011) - blacktulip
http://kkovacs.eu/cassandra-vs-mongodb-vs-couchdb-vs-redis/

======
thezilch
As the article is old, these versions are really dated. There have been
numerous improvements to these platforms; some comparisons are no longer valid
or can be seen as opinionated. For example, ElasticSearch is supported by much
more than the "only one developer" kimchy [0], but Solr has also come a long
way on competing with ES's offerings, and Solr is definitely more popular than
half of those in the "most popular" and ES combined.

------
zalew
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2052852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2052852)
920 days ago

